# Small collection which is slowly outgrowing its storage.



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a relatively small makeup collection, but it is slowly growing. I used to just keep things in a few small makeup bags, but about a month ago I found an old IKEA storage solution which seems like it would do quite nicely. I keep buying more things, though, and having to relegate more less-used or drugstore items to random draws and dump cases. Might have to take a cue from some of your wonderful storage solutions soon and upgrade (especially seeing as I have a few more things on their way to me in the post). Anywho, this is how I store things for now:





  	The red case contains bits and bobs I rarely use, don't like, or am saving for swaps, old drugstore makeup, etc:





  	The IKEA storage contains all the eye and lip products I regularly use. The top drawers are for lip balms/random, jelly glosses, and pigments:





  	The second drawer is for lippies and glosses:





  	The bottom drawer is for eyeshadows and small palettes (plus Mac pro pans/depots I haven't yet got around to buying a 15-pan palette for):





  	I keep face products, mascara and liner in a separate makeup bag, as I don't have a large amount plus it's sort of my "everyday" bag. There's also another bag of random rarely-used and drugstore products in there too.





  	So, there's my (fairly rubbish) storage! Definitely going to need more space soon, I think.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

cute collection with lots of brand variety.  i'm in the same boat too.  just last year i only had two little cosmetic pouches and a little plastic hello kitty caboodle.  for valentines day i finally bought a real traincase since my collection had grown so much.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 30, 2011)

go to walmart and buy those plastic trolleys. they are cheap and holds a lot


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 2, 2011)

Babylard said:


> go to walmart and buy those plastic trolleys. they are cheap and holds a lot




	I'm in the UK, so we don't have walmart, but I'm sure there must be an equivelant. I think walmart owns a few stores over here, so maybe they have similar storage stuff. Good idea!


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 2, 2011)

great organization


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Nice Collection !!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 3, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------

